# Be warned people !!



## eclipse3256 (Jan 18, 2016)

*https://www.newschannel5.com/news/uber-driver-involved-crash-warns-drivers-of-insurance-loophole*


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

You are posting in a forum where there have been dozens and dozens of posts made explaining that the problem is clearly one of personal laziness to be too bothered to fully read and understand their personal auto insurance policy.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Many of us who have been here for years have been over this but unfortunately new drivers constantly sign up not knowing this. I wouldn't say it's laziness at all. It's very easy to misunderstand. Also many drivers aren't proficient in English or aren't a full stack of pancakes. It's really sad that this type of thing happens.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> Many of us who have been here for years have been over this but unfortunately new drivers constantly sign up not knowing this. I wouldn't say it's laziness at all. It's very easy to misunderstand. Also many drivers aren't proficient in English or aren't a full stack of pancakes. It's really sad that this type of thing happens.


Hi Crackie!


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Hi Crackie!


Howdy FTD ?


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

The warning should be for drivers to actually read documents.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

BigJohn said:


> You are posting in a forum where there have been dozens and dozens of posts made explaining that the problem is clearly one of personal laziness to be too bothered to fully read and understand their personal auto insurance policy.


And then you have drivers like this guy, @kcchiefsfan1982, who thinks because he has never had an accident, he never will, so he doesn't need ride share insurance.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> Many of us who have been here for years have been over this but unfortunately new drivers constantly sign up not knowing this. I wouldn't say it's laziness at all. It's very easy to misunderstand. Also many drivers aren't proficient in English or aren't a full stack of pancakes. It's really sad that this type of thing happens.


That is a very understanding, and I think, more reasonable take. After signing up in 2016 I was driving for months without the required extra insurance. Why? Well having been born and raised in the US I speak perfect English, and although I don't claim a completely topped off full stack with real butter and maple syrup on my plate, I _have_ owned several businesses in my life. No, it's simply that I believed Uber! After signing up I read a blurb on my app that Uber provided insurance during the trip. It was James River. That satisfied me. I assumed between my full coverage personal policy and Uber/James River I was covered.

No, I did not got to the trouble of locating, downloading, and reading the JR policy. Why bother? I'm not an attorney, and insurance policies are always a crapshoot anyway; i.e. maybe the event will be covered, maybe it won't. You don't usually know for sure until an event happens. Then, if the company cannot figure a way to weasel out, you get paid off. And I promise you there was not one word in the Uber declaration page about the need to inform my own insurance company that I was driving for Uber.

Nor did it occur to me to notify my own insurance company regardless, because again, it was a different company covering an accident while ridesharing. For those who seem to be proclaiming that they didn't let it go at that, and did do further research, and did contact their own provider, well to those folks I say hats off to you. It just didn't occur to me to dig any deeper. I don't feel stupid about that though. Rather, I hold Uber in contempt for not making it crystal clear what the rules are.

After joining this forum and reading some posts, I added a ridehailing rider to my personal policy. :>


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

If you read Uber insurance it does tell you . You only have limited insurance while in phase 1. Plus I know I received an email from Uber some months back stating that you should tell your insurance company. And lease or loan company you were doing Uber. Because some or all my not allow you to do commercial work with your automobile.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

> Last week, she was waiting to pick up a rider, when she rear-ended another car on I-40 near the Nashville International Airport.


Distracted driver.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> If you read Uber insurance it does tell you . You only have limited insurance while in phase 1. Plus I know I received an email from Uber some months back stating that you should tell your insurance company. And lease or loan company you were doing Uber. Because some or all my not allow you to do commercial work with your automobile.


Not sure who you're talkin' to, but we should not assume that all driver's have the same uniform communications from Uber. That would imply Uber is an organized, well-run company. I recall after signing up repeatedly trying to get official stickers (trade dress) out of the company, and after a year of "they are in the mail" I was still sporting the print-it-yourself paper ones on my car. When Uber announced UberEats I signed up and was told (repeatedly) I would receive a warming bag (in between being told to go to my local uber station to retrive the bag, whch for my area at the time was the mechanics shop that inspected my car, and the mechanic of which looked at me like I had two heads when I inquired about a warming bag). The bag finally arrived over a year later.

I don't think the disclosures I read upon joining in 2016 covered the need to inform one's insurance company. May have missed it though. But I certainly never got an email. And frankly, I didn't learn of the rule about not picking up underage children from Uber either. Maybe there is some master disclosure that somehow I missed. All I recall is that I signed up one morning, and by that evening I was approved to drive. Don't recall being forced to digitally sign any documents with the above disclosures. But again, in my excitement to drive I may have missed it. Wouldn't be the first time I messed up. ;>


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I have a RS coverage policy on my policy. About $50 every 6 mo.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Uber's the insurance is available in the Uber app by state. And when you sign up it's on the web page. The other notices I only got a few months ago. Maybe it was just my state NY.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Uber Crack said:


> Many of us who have been here for years have been over this but unfortunately new drivers constantly sign up not knowing this. I wouldn't say it's laziness at all. It's very easy to misunderstand. Also many drivers aren't proficient in English or aren't a full stack of pancakes. It's really sad that this type of thing happens.


There are probably a lot of new drivers signing up to UP, if not daily then let's say weekly, who may not do a deep dive searching about insurance and so a new thread, or a bump of the old, will get them up to speed.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

"Four things belong to a *judge*: To hear courteously; to answer wisely; to consider soberly; and to decide impartially.
- _Socrates_ "

That's a keeper. Sure wish I had a copy of that last year when I took the California Department of Transportation (CalTrans) to court and got a judge that violated each one of those tenants by making up his mind before the trial, I'm sure in the interest of defending "the system".


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

What many people just flat out fail to understand, including those posting in this thread, is that the problem has nothing to do with Uber/Lyft provided insurance.

IT IS YOUR OWN PERSONAL AUTO INSURANCE POLICY that is the concern. Try reading it. Under the exclusions area. ALL COMMERCIAL USAGE OF THE COVERED VEHICLE is specifically excluded. Then read further on, most policies also include a phrase that says something like {A VIOLATION OF THE TERMS AND CONDITIONS OF THIS LIABILITY INSURANCE POLICY WILL RESULT IN THE IMMEDIATE TERMINATION OF THE POLICY}

Let me repeat it in different words:

MOST personal auto insurance policies specifically state that you are not allowed to use the covered vehicle in any way shape or form for commercial use and to do so is a direct violation of the terms and conditions of the policy.

That means that if your personal auto insurance policy has that included and you do Uber/Lyft with that covered vehicle your insurance company can and will cancel the policy outright, unless you have a rideshare rider onto YOUR personal auto insurance policy.

Again, this has nothing to do with Uber\Lyft.


----------

